# T&p code



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Can I run a t&p into a water heaters drain pan drain line? 
Also I see most plumbers running the t&p into the pan itself, but was never was sure if that was actually allowable by code...
The way I just ran a h/o t&p was tee'ing into the drain pans PVC line as it goes down into the platform and to outside.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

*504.6 Requirements for discharge piping.* The discharge piping serving a pressure relief valve, temperature relief valve or combination thereof shall: 









1. Not be directly connected to the drainage system.







2. Discharge through an air gap located in the same room as the water heater.







3. Not be smaller than the diameter of the outlet of the valve served and shall discharge full size to the air gap.







4. Serve a single relief device and shall not connect to piping serving any other relief device or equipment.







5. Discharge to the floor, to the water heater pan, to an indirect waste receptor or to the outdoors. Where discharging to the outdoors in areas subject to freezing, discharge piping shall be first piped to an indirect waste receptor through an air gap located in a conditioned area.







6. Discharge in a manner that does not cause personal injury or structural damage.







7. Discharge to a termination point that is readily observable by the building occupants.







8. Not be trapped.







9. Be installed so as to flow by gravity.







10. Not terminate more than 6 inches (152 mm) above the floor or waste receptor.







11. Not have a threaded connection at the end of such piping.







12. Not have valves or tee fittings.







13. Be constructed of those materials listed in Section 605.4 or materials tested, rated and approved for such use in accordance with ASME A112.4.1.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

voltatab said:


> Can I run a t&p into a water heaters drain pan drain line?
> Also I see most plumbers running the t&p into the pan itself, but was never was sure if that was actually allowable by code...
> The way I just ran a h/o t&p was tee'ing into the drain pans PVC line as it goes down into the platform and to outside.


You should have just run it to the pan. I don't think you can tie it in to anything like that. In basements I terminate it no higher than 6 inches from the floor, if there is a pan, no more than 6 inches from the pan. If no pan, i run it outside the house, I only do t&p relief lines in copper.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, why can you run it to the pan, but not the pans drain line. Logically I figured if it blew it would flow in line with the drain and not backup into the pan. 
In the pan, it could splash out and possibley scald someone - again this is just my thinking of it, but thanks for the info 

Also, if I want to get a code book for California, what's the latest edition?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

voltatab said:


> Thanks guys, why can you run it to the pan, but not the pans drain line. Logically I figured if it blew it would flow in line with the drain and not backup into th pan.
> In the pan, it coul splash out an possible scald someone - again this is just my thinking of it, but thanks for te info
> 
> Also, if I wantti get anode book for California, what the latest edition?


you can't tie it directly into the drain line, that might cause a cross connection, it needs an airgap.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

here I drop it into a tee connected to the pan, then the line at the bottom of the tee goes through the floor and terminates at the ground.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

voltatab said:


> Thanks guys, why can you run it to the pan, but not the pans drain line. Logically I figured if it blew it would flow in line with the drain and not backup into th pan.
> In the pan, it coul splash out an possible scald someone - again this is just my thinking of it, but thanks for te info
> 
> Also, if I wantti get anode book for California, what the latest edition?


If the drain line is clogged/blocked, you will have a big problem. Also, it needs to be visible when it goes off. Out of sight, out of mind.

A condo building we work in has their relief lines piped directly to the outside of the building. No air-gaps. To make matters worse, it stops flush with the ceiling of the parking area. Would hate to be walking down below when one goes off full throttle. I was there when one went off . . . scary to think what would have happened if a child thought it was something to play in.

The splashing hot water issue is minimized when it is closer to the pan.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

voltatab said:


> Thanks guys, why can you run it to the pan, but not the pans drain line. Logically I figured if it blew it would flow in line with the drain and not backup into th pan.
> In the pan, it coul splash out an possible scald someone - again this is just my thinking of it, but thanks for te info
> 
> Also, if I wantti get anode book for California, what the latest edition?


2010 CPC is available on line at 
http://www.iapmo.org/Pages/2010CaliforniaPlumbingCode.aspx


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Ahhhh makes sense thank you.


----------

